# Sticky  Guidance for uploading photos to the Fishing Gallery



## Gavin Gait

Some guidance for uploading photo’s into the Fishing Gallery

If you have a photo of an ex-fishing boat thats been converted into a live aboard yacht then please post these in the "Private Yachts" gallery , if the ex-fishing boat is now a divers vessel post it in the "Special Purpose" gallery.

Please do not post multiple near identical images of the same vessel. Fish/Shellfish are only to be posted if you do not know what they are , I will ID them then after 24hrs they will be removed.

When filling in the title for the photo please put in the vessels name and registration number if known ( if unknown then thats fine and if the vessel is identified you can edit the photo and put in the name at a later date ).

In the description box if you know which port ( not needed if its taken at sea altho a rough idea to location would be of interest to all ) and the date the photo was taken ( for old photo’s an approximate year will be ideal if you are unsure ). If you know the length of a vessel or the type of gear it uses that would be good to have but if not do not worry about it as i’m sure some of our regular contributers will be able to help.

Please do not post links to other websites in the description section of an image. Links to other commercial websites can be seen as an attempt to use this site for free advertising and will be deleted by the Moderating Team.

If we can all manage to do this then searching through the gallery will become very simple and easy for all which will benefit everyone.

Please remember to stick to the 6 photo's uploaded per 24hrs which is for the entire site not individual Gallery's.

Davie Tait
Admin Team


----------

